# Getting a New Horse



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm 13 and currently "horseless" I have waited 7 years for a horse and I have finally convinced my parents to go look at one tommorow! I'm so excited and nervous!! He is 19 years old (is this too old??) and he was a horse that taught kids with special needs how to ride. He is 15.1 hands and is a quarter horse gelding. The owner says he has no health issues, no past health issues, and no vices. She also said he is used to traffic, tractors, other horses, and dogs. Which is good because we live on a farm with all those things.

I want him to go trail riding with and my friend wants me to show him with her but I want to get used to him before I jump into something like that. I want a calm, bombproof horse (if that's even possible) because I'll be honest and say that I am NOT a confident rider. Does he sound good? Like I said we are going to look at him tommorow, what should I expect? We have a stall already for a horse and we have tons of trails I just need to find the horse for me.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I know how you feel, I'm 15 and horseless, I don't think the fact that he is 19 should put you off especially since your main interest is trail riding. He sounds great to me! I wish I could find a horse like that, I'm not confident either but I think if you try him and yous click he could really boost your confidence!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

How exciting! 

My first horse was 19 when we got her and she taught me a lot. As long as he's healthy and exactly what you're looking for there's no reason his age should be a turn off. Horses can be worked well into their late 20's and even some into their early 30's!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

He sounds like a great match for what you want to do. I'm so glad that you can admit your not the most confident rider, and are looking for something to help build your confidence. Good on you! Hope he works out, don't be afraid to get a vet check on him so you know for sure he has a clean bill of health and then you will also get an idea on things that you might have to watch for in the future. Also ask when his teeth were last done since older horses tend to have issues with teeth.
Best of luck! Look forward to pics!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  Is there any other questions I should ask the owner? I'll upload a picture, just give me a minute.


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

He isn't my choice of colour (I like paints) but personallity is my top priority right now. Can't wait to post pictures of me riding him if we get him!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A good horse is never a bad color. :wink:

He looks like a nice, older gent.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> A good horse is never a bad color. :wink:
> .


LOVE this, going to have to remember it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks fine & deserving of becoming the apple of a girl's eye! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a great looking bay. Can't wait to see if you get him or not. Great age for a horse too btw


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

It's not a bad color, it's just not my favorite colour. But if the horse is everthing the owner says he is, I couldn't ask for more. <3


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on finally convincing your parents!

It took me the same amount of time as well.. seven years of lessons, three years of leasing, four years of showing. We're looking into purchasing a 10 year old OTTB mare, and I'm psyched! So I can imagine how excited you are. 

Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*right horse*

Its better to have a horse that will teach you the ropes and allow for all the mistakes you are bound to make along the way
We had a pony that was still going strong in his late 20's so I dont see the age as an issue - you really should have him checked out by a vet though and try him out in all the situations you intend to ride him in
Are you planning on keeping him at home on his own? If so make sure he's happy to live without company
Good luck!!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

CountryChic12 said:


> It's not a bad color, it's just not my favorite colour. But if the horse is everthing the owner says he is, I couldn't ask for more. <3


congrats kiddo! a first horse is a very special event...if he is the one that your parents decide to bring in to the family...your favorite horse will far out shine your favorite color. don't forget to thank your parents...you are a very lucky young lady!!


----------



## JMims (Jul 28, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations! I just bought a horse myself....a 6 yo OTTB. Here is the mistake I made, and what I learned from it.....not that I think you will be in the same boat, but for what it's worth: I recommend asking for a 1-2 week period where you can keep the horse, ride him, make sure he's what you want (and what you saw when you first went to look at him). 
I went to watch the owner of my OTTB ride, then got my turn. Luke was pretty awesome. The seller said he was moving into his college dorm, so he had to sell quickly. I trusted him and bought the horse without asking for the "review period." Although I can't prove it, I absolutely believe this horse was given a calming "agent" before I got there. 
Not that you shouldn't trust people; I just recommend giving yourself a fair amount of time to really assess the horse. Your 19 yo should be absolutely fine, but you want to know that for sure


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

jaydee said:


> you really should have him checked out by a vet though and try him out in all the situations you intend to ride him in
> Are you planning on keeping him at home on his own? If so make sure he's happy to live without company
> Good luck!!!


We are going to have the vet check him out before we decide to buy him. He is going to be alone but my friend lives a couple miles down the road and we usually ride her horses over to my house and ride on our trails. The horse that I usually ride died from colic a few months ago and that's one of the reason's why I want my own horse. That horse was the only horse I trusted because she was very slow and docile. My friend has a stallion that I could ride but he is crazy and I would never get on him. I think having a horse of my own will be a great experience and although he will be alone I will probably ride on the trails with my friend and her horse, Cocoa. (A black quarter horse gelding)

I've wanted my own horse ever since I was 6 and I can't believe that we just might get one! This is the closest I've ever gotten to getting a horse of my own and I am so excited!! Thanks for all your advice everybody! I'll keep you all updated and tell you everything that happens tomorrow!


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Today is the big day!! I hope the horse is the horse for me and that we "click!" I'm so excited! I'll come back and tell you guys every little detail.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck! Take lots of pictures to share!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

How exciting! You're lucky to be able to get a horse!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*new horse*

Looking forward to getting your updates. I remember exactly how it felt to get a first horse - and then comes all the work!!!
Good luck :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JMims said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations! I just bought a horse myself....a 6 yo OTTB. Here is the mistake I made, and what I learned from it.....not that I think you will be in the same boat, but for what it's worth: I recommend asking for a 1-2 week period where you can keep the horse, ride him, make sure he's what you want (and what you saw when you first went to look at him).


Just a view from the other side of the fence:

While this is a great idea in theory, and from a buyers point of view is an excellent idea, as someone who has sold a lot of horses this year...

SORRY, there is no way I would let one go on trial. You can come here and ride as often as you like, but I would want a deposit if you are coming lots, you can vet him here, I will provide you with a list of vets in my area and tell you my relationship with all of them, but when a horse leaves here it is sold, and you have paid me IN CASH.

As a seller I was a little shocked by some of the the things that I saw and heard during the whole process, and I know for sure that there are people who could screw up a perfectly good horse in a very short time, so no, I'm not going to do you a trial period.....

Just saying....


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Just a view from the other side of the fence:
> 
> While this is a great idea in theory, and from a buyers point of view is an excellent idea, as someone who has sold a lot of horses this year...
> 
> ...


I agree, I've also been around the block when it comes to selling horses and I would NEVER let the horse off my property or the property where he was boarded. If the person wanted free rein to come out and ride the horse every day for a week or two, great! But there's no way I'd let the horse go without at least a substantial deposit and (if the horse is insured in the first place) making sure my insurance could cover it if something happened. (Edited to add something here) My previous horse, well before I bought him went on trial with a young girl and her...know it all mother. They were told explicitly the horse hadn't been doing a lot of jumping lately and one of my coach's students at their barn saw them jumping this poor pony 3'6"+ outside in a grass arena where the ground was rock hard. Then a week later they ended the trial claiming the horse was lame. He had a seriously inflamed check ligament in his right front and was out of work for the next 6 months. Thankfully he made a full recovery and I rode him for about 2 months (just because my coach was swamped with other clients and got permission from the owner for me to exercise him) and we got along so well that I ended up getting him for a really good deal. But that is why I won't let a horse for sale out of my sight. 


Anyway, good luck! I hope you have a great experience trying the horse! Get lots of pictures for us!


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

The lady was very sweet. She let me go get the horse in the pasture and made me brush, saddle, and bridle him. He was great. She let me ride him up and down the road and in the arena. He needs front shoes because the little rocks hurts his feet and I could tell he rode much better in the grass and on the sand. That's the only thing other than that he was perfect! He was very calm. He stood very patiently and was just everything I wanted.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

When does he come home?


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get any pictures! I'll give you guys some pictures when we bring him home. I was so excited I couldn't sleep at all last night! I finally, after 7 years, got my first horse!! I have to pay my dad back though, I had to sign a contract saying I will pay him back $500. I also have to buy the first bag of grain. I gave my dad some of my money and I now owe him $475 but I'm saving the rest of my money for grain. I can't wait to bond with my horse and go trail riding!! I felt very comfortable and safe on him. He has a very slow walk and trot. I just love everything about him! As soon as I got him while he was out in the pasture I knew he was the horse for me. He walked right up to me and stood quietly while I put the halter on him.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I can understand your excitement.. I think I've done at least fifty happy dances over the last two days, and we still don't know for sure if we're buying her. (although my dad has already agreed to buying a horse) It's looking promising though, we're off to see her again in the morning. 

I'm sure there'll be plenty of time for pictures when he gets home.


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

We got the trailer and we are going to bring him home today!! I'll be back in the afternoon with some pictures!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats! How exciting.


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

We got him home and he was a little nervous about our dogs and stuff. He keeps neighing and I think he might be lonely, I have been brushing him out and talking to him to calm him down. I practically hung out with him all day. When should I start riding him? The people sold us his bridle so at least he'll be used to that. I was thinking maybe tomorrow I should walk him around and let him check everything out? Should I give him a few days before riding him? He has calm down quite a bit from when he first got here so maybe he just needs some time to adjust.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know a lot of people take them for a ride that very day.

I'm hopefully going to be bring home a mare soon, pending my instructor's permission to board her.. and my plan is to walk her around the property, and give her a nice long grooming session and then I'll feed her some supper and then turn her out in the pasture beside the mares' for the next few turnouts so they can get used to each other before Indie is put into their pasture with them.  I am hoping to ride her that day as well, but I'm likely going to need to borrow a saddle from my instructor until I can find one.

Good luck!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting him home, when do we get pics?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I usually ride the first day. Depends on if you want him to become more comfortable first with you or not. My theory is a strange place better be something my horse gets used to fast... I trailer them out a lot to new places.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*new horse*

Since you are a fairly inexperienced rider I'd be inclined to give him a day to settle down before you get on then ride him in an enclosed area.
I hope he settled down on his own - a lot of horses need company
Hope everything is going well.


----------



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't have an enclosed area, besides his pasture.


----------

